# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Недоступность сервера

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, 

сообщаем, что сервер был недоступен приблизительно до 11.00 сего дня по московскому времени. Предположительно ресурс находился оффлайн всю ночь, начиная примерно с полуночи.

Причиной недоступности сервера стало нарушение функциональности обслуживающей его операционной системы ввиду повреждения ряда системных файлов. В настоящее время проблема устранена. Просим сообщать в случае обнаружения каких-либо неисправностей.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А что послужило причиной повреждения системных файлов?

----------


## NickGolovko

Специалисты хостера не называли конкретной причины, но, по всей видимости, произошел сбой жесткого диска или файловой системы.

----------

